# New C-50



## Lionel (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is my new C-50. Took it for a first ride today. I also posted this in the image thread.










61cm C-50 WXIB color 
Record compact 50/34 grouppo 
King headset 
Campy Neutro ultra wheelset 
Elite carbon cage 
Colnago seatpost carbon (not much of a choice as this is a 28mm, a small negative) 
Fizik Alliante carbon saddle (first try for this and I really liked it)


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

I hate you!


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

Climbing_Clyde said:


> I hate you!


+1. That bike is brilliant.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Very nice. A conservative, classy build-up. Not a hair out of place. I'm sure it'll give you years of satisfaction and service. A genuine, no-nonsense Ride-as-fast-as-you-can-all-day-long-bike.


----------



## Lionel (Nov 22, 2004)

Mapei said:


> Very nice. A conservative, classy build-up. Not a hair out of place. I'm sure it'll give you years of satisfaction and service. A genuine, no-nonsense Ride-as-fast-as-you-can-all-day-long-bike.


Thanks. I actually hesitated to put carbon bars and Stem on but decided against it because the bar could often be hit even if the bike drops in the garage or something. Plus there is really no weight or stiffness difference I think... The only think I did not like was that the seatpost choice was Colnago or Thomson. I did not find anything else in 28mm. This is a limited choice even though the Colnago seatpost (made by Selcof) seems OK.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Lionel said:


> Thanks. I actually hesitated to put carbon bars and Stem on but decided against it because the bar could often be hit even if the bike drops in the garage or something. Plus there is really no weight or stiffness difference I think... The only think I did not like was that the seatpost choice was Colnago or Thomson. I did not find anything else in 28mm. This is a limited choice even though the Colnago seatpost (made by Selcof) seems OK.


There will be a custom-sized 28.0mm FSA K-Force Light seatpost available this fall, Oct/Nov sometime FYI...


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

BikeNerd2453 said:


> There will be a custom-sized 28.0mm FSA K-Force Light seatpost available this fall, Oct/Nov sometime FYI...


Hi

This is because Colnago for 2008 will switch from Cinelli to FSA as his new supplier for stems, handlebars and seatposts.

Regards


----------



## Lionel (Nov 22, 2004)

clm2206 said:


> Hi
> 
> This is because Colnago for 2008 will switch from Cinelli to FSA as his new supplier for stems, handlebars and seatposts.
> 
> Regards


Good, this will give more choices of 28mm posts. Is there any reports of problems with the exiscitng Colnago/Selcof posts?


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

Lionel said:


> Good, this will give more choices of 28mm posts. Is there any reports of problems with the exiscitng Colnago/Selcof posts?


Sorry for the typo, Cinelli supplied handlebars and stems, while Selcof still supplies seatposts at least since 2000. Don't know if seatpost supplier will change for 2008. 

Regarding Selcof, no problems at all for me, so far, neither on my 2001 C-40 B-Stay nor my 2006 C-50.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

clm2206 said:


> Hi
> 
> This is because Colnago for 2008 will switch from Cinelli to FSA as his new supplier for stems, handlebars and seatposts.
> 
> Regards


No that is not the reason, this is something different. These seatposts will be available aftermarket in North America, and will be coming stock on US-assembled C50 Record and Dura Ace equipped bikes.

The Selcof-produced posts will still be available, still being produced with the Colnago logo, they're great seatposts. The FSA posts will not be Colnago branded, but will represent another choice for the consumer.


----------

